
Ask HN: Do Authority Niche Site as side project still work? - eande
I kept toying with the idea of starting an authority niche site, but I am not really sure if it makes sense anymore and wanted to get some opinions.<p>I spend my career as an EE&#x2F;manager developing all kind of hardware products. In the last years I work as a Hardware Director for a robotics company and before that, I founded a startup here in Silicon Valley, which was again in hardware space. At my startup, I expanded my experience beyond development to fundraising, team building, marketing&#x2F;sales etc all the way to building&#x2F;maintaining website.<p>Reading this article about Authority Niche Site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;woorkup.com&#x2F;niche-site&#x2F; I kept asking myself if one still can have a side project in 2019 purely on content and make some money on the side?<p>I don’t mind putting in some hours in the first months to get such a niche site up and running as well as maintaining the project with several hours a week. Also, my time frame is more of a long term meaning I can iterate, pivot and work on that for a half year, year or two, that is not a show stopper. As I have domain expertise in robotics I am sure I can add some value here to a niche site.<p>What I can not really gauge is how viable and how likely such an approach nowadays still is to make $200&#x2F;m to $2000&#x2F;m later on as income just with creating some content?
Any thoughts or questions are welcome?<p>Thanks.
======
eande
Anyone can share some recent experience launching authority niche sites? Thank
you.

